# Le Bachelor !!



## alèm (2 Mai 2006)

Bonjour, aujourd'hui, une fois n'est pas coutume, un petit jeu de alèm...

bon, il est très facile ce petit jeu, il suffit de répondre à une question et le lot est un verre avec la personne que nous cherchons (que la personne que nous cherchons sera obligé d'offrir) :

*Parmi nos membres virils se cache l'un des 100 célibataires les plus sexys de France, sauras-tu le reconnaitre ?

*

Quatre règles : 

1. Ceux ou celles, coquines, qui connaissent déjà  la réponse via un magazine à 2,40 ou via le *ScooooOOOOoooOOoooop*idohoooooOOOooouuuu du Gognol ou via mon entremise sont priés  de laisser les autres jouer sans dénoncer ou donner une piste pouvant mener à notre Bachelor.

2. Le Bachelor est prié aussi de ne pas se dénoncer tout seul ! Son courage exemplaire devant la féminitude flêtrirait de ce faux pas.

3. Je ne donnerais la réponse en image que ce soir.

4. Tout flood sera sévèrement réprimé par mes camarades verdâtres, c'est bien évident.

une autre règle : si le Bachelor trouve qu'on se moque trop de lui, fermez le sujet ! C'est de mon point de vue, une petite blague amicale à son sujet, je trouve que ça va bien avec lui en ce moment : "qui ne tente rien n'a rien !"  Mais je n'aimerais pas que quiconque se sente blessé.


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2006)

ps pour Amok : non, ce n'est pas toi.


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mai 2006)

Fab?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Mai 2006)

Est-il possible de poser des questions?


----------



## IceandFire (2 Mai 2006)

Fab :style:


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2006)

oui mais je ne donnerais aucune réponse d'ici ce soir hein ! 

ps : le harcélement sur ichat ne marche pas !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Mai 2006)

Le _chmilblik_ est-il vert?


----------



## jojoleretour (2 Mai 2006)

Ce n'est pas SM ni Webo :mouais: je vois pas encore, LE bachelor peut-il etre celui qui a lancé le jeu :rateau:


----------



## duracel (2 Mai 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Le _chmilblik_ est-il vert?


Ou rouge?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Mai 2006)

Pitié, pas lui.


----------



## twk (2 Mai 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> LE bachelor peut-il etre celui qui a lancé le jeu :rateau:


Je plussoie  alèm tu es démasqué...


----------



## mado (2 Mai 2006)

Alèm, t'es célibataire ? :mouais:


----------



## rezba (2 Mai 2006)

Fab est trop vieux.
Y'a vraiment que jojo pour penser que des suisses pourraient figurer parmi les célibataires sexy et français...
Effectivement, Sa Modestie Gigantesque pourrait vouloir d'un tel titre.
S'il ne s'agissait pas de vanter une hétérosexualité télégénique, je donnerais quelques noms de célibataires sexys de ma connaissance, mais bon...
Benjamin ? Non, pas possible.
Roberto ? Il pourrait se faire passer pour célibataire, mais il est trop hyper-supra-booké.
Le Gognol himself ? Non, il est marié avec une guitare, tout le monde le sait.
L'arico ? Peut-être, avec une catégorie idoine.

Ou alors, .... le poisson ??? Il est si joueur....


----------



## dool (2 Mai 2006)

J'avoue j'ai pensé à notre bon poisson dès que j'ai vu "sexy"  ..... :rose: ( qui a parlé de harcèlement ?  )

Puis, curieuse que je suis (ben ouais j'essaie d'effacer un peu mon côté parfait hein  ), j'avoue, j'ai enquêté via la technologie...Et là !!!! Mais quelle surprise !!!???!!!

Je vais ptêt aller a Lausanne moi samedi ???!!!!   (car du coup il s'exile le bougre ! ) 
Voir de plus près ce singe à longue queue ! 

...

Enfin ça c'est si j'ai bien vu, car dans ce petit cadre, j'ai pas bien reconnu l'appareil photo ! :rose: Puis j'ai été vite détourné du regard par un monsieur tout nu, dans un autre cadre !  :love:


----------



## mado (2 Mai 2006)

Trop forte


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mai 2006)

Tu penses qu'elle ferait n'importe quoi pour un truc gratos


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2006)

Membre féminine ?


----------



## jojoleretour (2 Mai 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Membre féminine ?






> l'un



 :rateau:


----------



## dool (2 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu penses qu'elle ferait n'importe quoi pour un truc gratos



C'est une question ??  Nan car on peut en causer hein !!! 


Bon, aux harceleurs, je répond : J'ai mené ma propre enquête, j'y ai mis de ma sueur, alors debrouillez-vous !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Mai 2006)

Je rentre de vacances et je n'ai pas allumé la télé depuis un bon bout de temps... Dites-moi ; la Corse fait bien toujours partie de la France?


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Mai 2006)

Ben non, pourquoi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Mai 2006)

Bon, ben alors je dois être hors-jeu  .... Non parce que sinon, je suis tout de même Sexy...


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:


Oui, j'suis un peu out ce matin :casse:



> *Parmi nos membres virils*


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Mai 2006)

Je vous ai dit que j'avais trouvé? Non? 

Bon, ben j'ai trouvé.


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben alors je dois être hors-jeu  .... Non parce que sinon, je suis tout de même Sexy...




et moi alors ?!!


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2006)

Dool et Ed : Bravo !!


----------



## yvos (2 Mai 2006)

un membre viril, c'est sexy ou pas?


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> un membre viril, c'est sexy ou pas?


ça dépend les filles... quand c'est celui de certains ici présents : la réponse est oui. 

pourquoi j'ai pensé à rebza en postant ça moi !!  :rose:


----------



## dool (2 Mai 2006)

LES PHOTOS ! LES PHOTOS ! LES PHOTOS !!!


A vous de voir si je fais reference au premier post ou du post précédent le mien


----------



## mado (2 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ça dépend les filles... quand c'est celui de certains ici présents : la réponse est oui.
> 
> pourquoi j'ai pensé à rebza en postant ça moi !!  :rose:



T'as partagé sa salle de bain aussi ? :affraid:

(Je passe mon tour  )


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> T'as partagé sa salle de bain aussi ? :affraid:
> 
> (Je passe mon tour  )



seulement avec ton fils !   et encore il m'a pas demandé mon accord !  

non, c'est juste son crâne !! mais je suis pas contre en toute amitié hein !   :rose:


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2006)

la réponse est là...


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2006)

il a de drôle de lecture le gognol :love:


----------



## Tyler (2 Mai 2006)

:d 

Macinsssssssssside ? :d


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Mai 2006)

Un exfuturPeut-etre admin


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mai 2006)

Wouhouhouh Mackie...  :love: 

Sur les traces de ton _père_...


----------



## teo (2 Mai 2006)

ça a été dur de pas lacher le morceau quand même  

Tu as eu des nouvelles sur ton téléphone ou ton email ? 

Personne a postulé pour la couverture de Têtu de septembre ? 
De mon côté je me suis abstenu  Vous ruez pas sur leur site, c'était le 30 avril la deadline


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Tu as eu des nouvelles sur ton téléphone ou ton email ?



j'ai reçu des trucs que la charte n'interdit de posté ici 



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Personne a postulé pour la couverture de Têtu de septembre ?
> De mon côté je me suis abstenu  Vous ruez pas sur leur site, c'était le 30 avril la deadline



non merci


----------



## mado (2 Mai 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Personne a postulé pour la couverture de Têtu de septembre ?
> De mon côté je me suis abstenu  Vous ruez pas sur leur site, c'était le 30 avril la deadline



C'est pas faute d'avoir été encouragé ! Imagine, une couverture alem style :style:


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2006)

je pose pour la couverture de Tais-Toi de Novembre perso...  

mais sinon








Bravo Mackie !  (sincérement)


----------



## jojoleretour (2 Mai 2006)

oh mackie


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mai 2006)

Samedi je te roule une pelle mackie...


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Samedi je te roule une pelle mackie...



dans mes bras grand fou :love: (remi va être jaloux :rateau: )


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mai 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> dans mes bras grand fou :love: (remi va être jaloux :rateau: )



Mais non mais non... il te pardonnera...


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mais non mais non... il te pardonnera...



photo interdite


----------



## La mouette (2 Mai 2006)

J'ai fait une recherche..

je tombe sur ce fil à chaque que je demande "perdu"


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2006)

Et ???


----------



## La mouette (2 Mai 2006)

Rien....
Un fil à flood ....????


:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2006)

L'avait pas dit que le f**** c'était M*L ?


----------



## jojoleretour (2 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Rien....
> Un fil à flood ....????
> 
> 
> :love: :love: :love: :love:



bah, le fil est fini?


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2006)

Il est où le combo ? :rose:


----------



## yvos (2 Mai 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Il est où le combo ? :rose:



c'est du verlan?


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2006)

et ça, c'est un indice ?



> du poney en levrette, quel daylisse !!


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Mai 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est du verlan?



Et ta soeur, c'est du verlan (culé) ?


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2006)

Merde, un thread de pouettttttttttttttte


----------



## Le Gognol (2 Mai 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il a de drôle de lecture le gognol :love:



C'est pas moi qui l'achète...  Pour info ce fameux mag était en notre possession depuis 15 minutes, se trouvait à quelques centimètres de toi au Lou, et nous ne savions pas encore la phénoménale surprise que nous allions y trouver...

'+

PS : au fait tu peux garder tes 2 téléphones (dont ton niouwww NRJaïlle mobaïlle tout neuf), j'ai finalement trouvé un T630 d'occase. :rateau:


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2006)

c'est mal de lire les suppléments  enfin j'ai faillit passer a la télé grace a ça :rateau:


----------



## rezba (3 Mai 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> enfin j'ai *faillit* passer a la télé grace a ça :rateau:



On donne parfois au verbe _faillir_ un sens qui outrepasse largement ses propres capacités sémantiques.
Dans le cas présent, il eut été plus heureux que tu dises "j'ai entretenu quelques temps l'espoir de passer à la télé".
:rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Mai 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> On donne parfois au verbe _faillir_ un sens qui outrepasse largement ses propres capacités sémantiques.
> Dans le cas présent, il eut été plus heureux que tu dises "j'ai entretenu quelques temps l'espoir de passer à la télé".
> :rateau:


Merci, Maître Capello.


----------



## Le Gognol (3 Mai 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est mal de lire les suppléments  enfin j'ai faillit passer a la télé grace a ça :rateau:



Où ça ? Dans "Ça se discute" ou "La nouvelle star" ? :rateau: 

'+


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Mai 2006)

Confessions intimes :casse::rateau:


----------



## iota (3 Mai 2006)

Salut.



			
				Le Bachelor a dit:
			
		

> _Quel genre de fille recherches-tu ?_
> Dynamique, bourrée de caractère (beaucoup, beaucoup !) *et heureuse de vivre*.


C'est vrai que les dépressives suicidaires ont généralement moins de succés  

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2006)

Tant qu'on y est, j'émets des réserves quant à l'avenir de ce fil.
Maintenant qu'alèm a donné la réponse au jeu (félicitations mackie), je crains que le sujet ne parte en [benjamin propose : testicules].


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Mai 2006)

Sans y _penser_ une seule seconde, je me dis, tiens... peut-être qu'IL a raison.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> peut-être


Je ne te le répéterai pas trois fois : arrête d'être bêtement vulgaire.


----------



## teo (3 Mai 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'on y est, j'émets des réserves quant à l'avenir de ce fil.
> Maintenant qu'alèm a donné la réponse au jeu (félicitations mackie), je crains que le sujet ne parte en [benjamin propose : testicules].




c'est marrant, c'est ce que je me suis dit a priori, en refermant le magazine en terrasse du Lou lundi après-midi


----------



## Grug2 (3 Mai 2006)

j'avais trouvé, sans magazine, juste aux précautions d'alem dans son post d'intro&#8230; 

mais bon, je n'ai decouvert ce fil que 5 minutes avant sa fermeture.


----------



## Nephou (3 Mai 2006)

*||||| | | |  |   | <GAME OVER> |    |   | | | |||||*​


----------

